# Sunroof Rattling issue



## babber (Sep 3, 2006)

This started about a month ago, we would hear some rattling and couln't figure where it was coming from. After some investigating it's coming from the sunroof and it's getting worse. The smallest bump makes it rattle, in order to keep most of the sound out we have to close the shade. Any ideas beside take it in to the dealer.

on a better note I'm happy to report we finaly got our bumper fixed 650$ later but it was replaced. Now I don't feel like a bum driving my X.:woowoo:


----------



## MARKTHEEVILDUDE (Nov 23, 2006)

welcome to the world of the sunroof rattle! I didn't have a problem with mine but after a few bumps and rattled asked the dealership to have a look, thinking i was heading for the much feared problem, they had a look, made it 10 times worse, took it back, seemed ok then got worse and so on. In the end i gave up, i've taken the plastic off around it to look for a fix, and i can stop it by shoving tissue into it, but of course that doesn't look so good and mean u can't close the shutter, if its really bad i just open and close the sunroof and that usually fixes it for a while, its a bitch when its raining thou!

glad you fixed ur bumper, it suks when your cars isn't what it should be, i've got a finger tip sized dent under the passenger door handle, had it a year now, but a body shop has quoted over £300 to fix, and various dent repair places have said well over a hundred, and i just don't have the cash for it. No-one else can see it unless i tell them to look, but when i look at the car its all i can see!


----------



## Ice512 (Oct 16, 2006)

Anyone ever found a permenant solution to it ???? im still having rattles after like 5 trips to the delaer


----------



## babber (Sep 3, 2006)

does yours sound like a glas marble hitting a tile floor? even with the shade pulled it makes the noise. I'm due for an oil change soon so when it goes in I'll mention it and report back. That is unless we can't take it anymore and bring it in before .


----------



## vickenp (Mar 28, 2007)

*rattling sunroof & how it was fixed*

Hi guys,

Just a note, my xtrail, still new, went in for its 12000km inspection, and I mentioned the sunroof rattles when in tilt. 

I was under the impression they would just adjust something, but they replaced the whole thing, and it did the trick. Let's give it a few months.

I went to ile perriot, nissan in montreal, and the new service adviser Luc, did a great job. Everything was covered under warrenty, and it was ready the same day.

Its worth the extra drive to that location.


----------



## Ice512 (Oct 16, 2006)

did they replace the track only or the whole window pane ??

if they only replaced the track, then good luck.
They did the same thing to mine, it got way wayyyy worse after like 2 weeks.

><


----------



## vickenp (Mar 28, 2007)

it was the window...some $750 they billed nissan canada


----------



## vickenp (Mar 28, 2007)

started again, but not as bad as it used to be!


----------



## Ice512 (Oct 16, 2006)

my whole window does not even sit properly..its like wobbling from side to side when i hit bumps or make turns !
FCUK !


----------



## babber (Sep 3, 2006)

Ice512 said:


> did they replace the track only or the whole window pane ??
> 
> if they only replaced the track, then good luck.
> They did the same thing to mine, it got way wayyyy worse after like 2 weeks.
> ...



OK the X went in for the oil change and such. Told them about the rattle with the SR. It's covered thank god as the I saw the bill 1600$. As they will replace the whole track and what ever else. Can't wait till Tuesday as that's when it's getting done, and it's going to take them all day, we have to leave them the X for the day.


----------



## criochan (Jan 8, 2008)

*Rattling sunroof*

This might be a bit late but there is a known problem with sunroofs rattling. My dealer here in Scotland applied a Nissan fix in ten minutes - and it fixed it.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

criochan said:


> This might be a bit late but there is a known problem with sunroofs rattling. My dealer here in Scotland applied a Nissan fix in ten minutes - and it fixed it.


And what is exactly a "Nissan Fix"?


----------



## Revhead Kev (Apr 1, 2007)

Yes criochan, please tell.
My sunroof has been rattling for a few months now and I'm lookin for a fix.


----------



## bcxtrail (Jan 7, 2007)

Has anybody followed up on the Nissan "fix" for the sunroof rattle. Summer is finally here in British Columbia and it's a real pain driving around with the open sunroff rattling like a gatling gun.


----------



## Ice512 (Oct 16, 2006)

bcxtrail said:


> Has anybody followed up on the Nissan "fix" for the sunroof rattle. Summer is finally here in British Columbia and it's a real pain driving around with the open sunroff rattling like a gatling gun.


+1

the only "nissan fix" i can figure is closing the shade..lolz


----------



## Ice512 (Oct 16, 2006)

i'll be going to a new dealership to check it out tmr...its like 30seconds away from my workplace. 

Hopefully tmr will be a hot hot day so they can located the problem right away. Will keep updated.


----------



## Ice512 (Oct 16, 2006)

*Maple Nissan (Vaughan, Ontario)*

So after almost 2 years of sunroof struggle, someone FINALLY managed to fix the problem. 

Big thumbs up for Maple Nissan. Excellent service right from the start (1st day i walk in to inquire). Technicians did the same fix as my old dealership did but they just did a much more amazing job. Now the sunroof works perfectly fine without any weird noises/rattles.


----------



## BrianJ (Nov 3, 2006)

Great news, I know it has bothered you for a long time. Do you know what they basically did to fix it; just adjustments or new parts as well? Mine has always had very minor rattles, it think it annoys me most because the prevous car was a Maxima that didn't rattle anywhere for 14 years...


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Ice512 said:


> So after almost 2 years of sunroof struggle, someone FINALLY managed to fix the problem.
> 
> Big thumbs up for Maple Nissan. Excellent service right from the start (1st day i walk in to inquire). Technicians did the same fix as my old dealership did but they just did a much more amazing job. Now the sunroof works perfectly fine without any weird noises/rattles.


Yet another mystery post with a happy customer and no detail how the problem was fixed.

Is that some kind of "black magic" some dealers are performing whereby they light-up a candle and ask you to say some sort of "prayer" for all troubles to go away? hahahahaha


----------



## Ice512 (Oct 16, 2006)

BrianJ said:


> Great news, I know it has bothered you for a long time. Do you know what they basically did to fix it; just adjustments or new parts as well? Mine has always had very minor rattles, it think it annoys me most because the prevous car was a Maxima that didn't rattle anywhere for 14 years...


Exact wording from the report was "Lubricated and cleaned sunroof seal"

They told me it was becuase my seal was really dirty and it was all dried up. Therefore it was making squeaking noises.


----------



## Edelbert (Nov 12, 2008)

*The rattling roof cure*



babber said:


> OK the X went in for the oil change and such. Told them about the rattle with the SR. It's covered thank god as the I saw the bill 1600$. As they will replace the whole track and what ever else. Can't wait till Tuesday as that's when it's getting done, and it's going to take them all day, we have to leave them the X for the day.


I finally fixed my X-Trail's roof rattle. Here's how.
Open the sunroof completely to expose as much of the track as possible.
Take a rag with some good cleaning fluid and thoroughly clean the track which is exposed on both sides and the front.
When completely dry, use MR MIN furnature polish and lubricate the tracks.
Don't wipe it dry. MR MIN is a furnature polish we get in South Afica in an aerosol can. This fixed my rattle in May 2008 and it is still quiet.


----------



## Revhead Kev (Apr 1, 2007)

Hi edelbert,

My sunroof rattles when the Xtrail has been sitting in the sun all day.
Just like something has expanded and now touches something else.
Normally no rattle in the morning after "cooling off" all night.
Was your rattle like this or constant ?


----------



## Edelbert (Nov 12, 2008)

*Sunroof Rattle*

Yes the rattle was more or less like that. The local dealer assured me that they fix the problem with a silicone lubricant.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

I was washing my x-t past week end and when i opened the sunroof i took a look at the rail and seal, what i found was the two pieces of foam that are glued half way besides the track were loose in one side. Ill try to put a video that i ve made to show what i saw but for now that s all i can say.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

Ok it s done YouTube - x-trail roof 
I hope this is the problem because i m stickin this with some glue.


----------



## Scotte23 (Oct 3, 2008)

*Xtrail sunroof rattle*

I've been having what sounds like the same problem for months in my '05 Xtrail SE. Doesn't matter whether the sunroof is open or closed or whether the blind is drawn. I've removed the rubber lining and it didn't make a difference. As far as I can tell it's the silver metal piece that the rubber lining clips to the ceiling making the noise. It's as if it's flexing, I can recreate the sound when the car is parked by moving the metal piece up and down. Only way i've found to stop the sound while driving is to push firmly up against the sunroof frame. As soon as I let go it rattles again.

Does this sound like the same issue most of you are having?

Anyone fix it?

Cheers,

Scott, 2005 X-Trail SE


----------



## MARKTHEEVILDUDE (Nov 23, 2006)

No, mines still knocking, although i havn't spent time yet on some of the longer fixes mentioned, although now the summer is here it will start bugging me more again, so i'll let you know!


----------



## Scotte23 (Oct 3, 2008)

otomodo said:


> Ok it s done YouTube - x-trail roof
> I hope this is the problem because i m stickin this with some glue.


otomodo, did gluing the foam make a difference? I noticed mine are both loose, I thought maybe they were supposed to be as it's the same on both sides...


----------



## Revhead Kev (Apr 1, 2007)

Solved my sunroof rattle last weekend.
It was actually an intermittent squeak which eventually developed into a constant squeaking as the body flexed over bumps in corners or on 4WD trails.

Cleaned the caked-on dust from the rubber seal all around the sunroof and sprayed SILICONE lubricant all over it. The seal was relatively hard from all the weathering over the years so it was not pliable enough to move, hence the squeaking. Then operated the sunroof a few times to spread the lubricant over all the mating roof sections.

It has been a long trip and a couple of days to-and-from work now and no more rattle or squeak from the sunroof. All quiet )


----------



## mgfiest (Sep 13, 2009)

good job Kev.... something simple like a silicone lub does the job....


----------



## Revhead Kev (Apr 1, 2007)

That is the thing about it Michael, I thought it was a rattle and something was loose until it started doing it more and I could tell it was a squeak from a dry sunroof seal rubber.


----------

